# Official Thread: Chicago @ Cleveland



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Might as well start it. Maybe I'll be good luck?

The Bulls can't let the Cavs 2 wins fool them. Wagner and Davis are capable of scoring tons of points.

PG play will be big since Cleveland doesn't have a very good one.


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

Let's be realistic. The Cavs are in disarray. One of their best players just got suspended, and he doesn't even want to be there anyway. Their coach is on the hot seat, and they have lost 15 in a row.

The Bulls blow the Cavs out and win by 25 led by Rose and Marshall.


----------



## willieblack (Jun 5, 2002)

I will not be alright if the Bulls drop this one...not at all. Bulls should win, if not impressively.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Blow out? Doubt it*

When was the last time we actually won a game by more than 20 points? It doesn't help that we suck on the road and Chandler is questionable for tonights game. Just play Yell and Rose 42 to 47 minutes and we should win. Hopefully...


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

Offtopic :

As to Dariwus's comment :

_ Yo Zeke come get me baby - y'dawgs are the shiznits_

I can see a Bender / Miles trade

Afterall I would appreciate the symmetry of John Lucas playing a Bender and a Boozer on his forward line


----------



## FJ_of _Rockaway (May 28, 2002)

I predict :

1. Tyrone Hill to come down with the flu and stay in his hotel thinking that Oak is still on the Bulls

2. I predict Don Juan will go for 50 tonight

3. I predict Milt Felati.. I mean Palacio will have a career night

4. in fact, I predict John Lucas will go small ball and play Milt, DonJuan, Ricky, Jumaine and da Booze - Bimbo and Yogi to see reserve minutes - he will give Z the night off and tell him to relax and put his feet up (please)

5 I predict Bill's scowl per 48 minute index to be off the charts

6. I predict that in warm ups, spurred on by their above their rim highlights last night - JamDrop and Neighbour Fred will collide coming from different wings in taking off at the 2ft mark to show y'all that last night was not an aberation. Despite this setback - Neighbour Fred has an idea of a synchronised dunking half time entertainment act that he begins formulating in considering life after the Bulls when his contract is not picked up next year ... then again

7. I predict that Jalen will be late for warm ups after shooting a new Nelly video - either that or negotiating a new DJ contract for a funky new southside club.

8 . I predict Marcus Fizer will pay Dalibor to tackle Lonny during garbage time in th 4th so Marcus can grab some boards and pad his stats

9. I predict Jay will turn the ball over 

10. And most importantly of all - I predict the Cavs smoke us by 18 and as a sign of goodwill John Lucas has an intervention with Mr Bill and hooks him up with his support group


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Isn't Ricky Davis still suspended? I didn't think he was going to play tonight.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

He had a two game suspension which is up, I believe. He should be playing tonight.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/previews/20021204/chicle.html

The Cavs will get a boost from the return of swingman Ricky Davis, who was suspended for a pair of games due to poor conduct.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

If the Bulls lose this one I will be completely disgusted-we're a much beter team than the Cavs.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/previews/20021204/chicle.html
> 
> The Cavs will get a boost from the return of swingman Ricky Davis, who was suspended for a pair of games due to poor conduct.


Another bogeyman for Krause to lash out at after the loss tonight (which I see as almost being inevitable...who else are the Cavs going to beat?).

Thank God Utah didn't decide to retire Hornacek's number at the half of our game out there; we would have lost by 70.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I would be absolutely shocked...*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Another bogeyman for Krause to lash out at after the loss tonight (which I see as almost being inevitable...who else are the Cavs going to beat?).
> ...


IF the Bulls win this one either..although when we lost to the warriors on that last trip, I DID post that the next time the Bulls won, their record would 5-13. Thats tonight. OKAY, I will stand by my post....

Bulls 85

Cavs 79

(Gulp....)


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

When you guys start watching the pre-game can you let me know if Chandler is dressed or if he's wearing a Cosby sweater on the side-line. I'm curious as to if he's playing or not.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I know this isn't gonna happen with Jalen on the team, but I hope Jwill SCORCHES Juanny tonight.


----------



## Good Hope (Nov 27, 2002)

*Its never as dark as it seems*

The team is not playing well now, but the Bulls are a much better team than the Cavaliers, if JWill gets his act together, and it seems like he might be getting his shooting touch back, at least. He is going to pull it out of the fire, piece by piece, and really start putting it all together. That's really the only thing that has to happen for the Bulls to do much better than all of your predictions for the season. And, If Eddy plays with anything like the determination he had last night, the Bulls will win for sure.

Bulls 98
Cavs 85


----------



## smARTmouf (Jul 16, 2002)

some one is getting fired if we lose to the cavs..

*cough* bill cartwright *cough*

live or die with the kids bill...sheesh...what the hell is this guy smoking?


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm coming in with a fresh attitude after taking a week off from the Bulls. Surely tonight they will play well - go Bulls!


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Tyson is playin tonight, good news!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

What is this strange thing called a lead?


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What is this strange thing called a lead?


Its something that you put around your dog's neck when you take him for a walk


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls getting killed on the boards.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Something*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What is this strange thing called a lead?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Something*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> What is this strange thing called a lead?


the Bulls never have had or always lose. like right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls down 4

Blount, Crawford, ERob in for Curry, JWill, Hassell

Watch the score...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls getting killed on the boards.


Is that something that shocks you? I'm almost inclined to say Lonny Baxter is our best rebounder. That itself is pathetically sad seeing he's a rookie!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Looks like were*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls down 4
> 
> Blount, Crawford, ERob in for Curry, JWill, Hassell
> ...



Down by 1 not too bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Being out rebounded by 9 in not acceptable.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls outrebounded NO and DAL last two games.

So, yes, I'm surprised... but Chandler may not be 100%...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*One*

EC scoring big time, also 


Both teams are shooting under 40% so rebound are a plenty.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

7 offensive boards by the Cavs! :hurl:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Looks like were*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Down by 1 not too bad.


And now down 5 :-(


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I would...

out-> ERob
in-> Hassell


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Why so*

Hassel can shoot us out the game ask BC why he just took out Rose and put in Hoiber now were playing 5 on 4.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> I would...
> 
> out-> ERob
> in-> Hassell


Not even close. Hoiberg in for Rose.

NOW watch the score. Bulls down by 5... now 7.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Is Donyell hurt?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

With this lineup, there's no escuse for not feeding it to Curry on every play.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Where is Jamal's*

shot? Must not have got off the plane.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill back in. Good move.

Bulls down 5...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Where is Jamal's*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> shot? Must not have got off the plane.


I personally never thought he had a very good one/three fouls too.......40-35..cavs ball.....

The ONLY reason the Bulls are not getting blown out again(yet), is because they ARE playing the cavs....


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Early in the game, JWill got 3 quick assists.

He sits a bit, comes back in (fresh) and gets his 4th assist right away.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Seriously - why has Donyell only played 6 minutes?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall in for Curry.

Curry goes out with bulls down 7/5 - 7//5 if they trade baskets...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill two quick turnovers, bulls down 9.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Boy, if the cavs played the Bulls more...*

..I'll bet our team could get boozer and wagner into the all star game! What is our great team's FG% tonight..? 32% lol i don't believe that last pass inside was williams fault...it was just flat out dropped. imho.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Again - the Bulls are building around Blount.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Jwill in we go down by 9*

maybe Jamal wasn't so bad after all, somebody please gaurd Carlos Boozer.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose in for Hoiberg. A little late, but a good move.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q1

Bulls 24
Cavs 26

Rose 3-7, 10 points
JWill 2-4, 4 points

Q2
Bulls 15
Cavs 25

Rose 0-2
JWill 0-1

SHOOT THE BALL


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Jesus Christ*

save us

3:00 CHI Jay Williams missed 4 ft Jumper. Blocked by Dajuan Wagner


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

This is embarassing. On the espn thing it keeps saying Boozer = slam dunk. WTF!


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Before the Bulls picked Mason, I was praying that they would pick Boozer...

Mason may turn out to be a good player, but it would be nice to have Boozer.

It is an absolute crime that Boozer fell to the second round when a player like Marcus Haislip was picked 13th.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I know I am gonna sound like an idio*

but Jwill may be a bust... just maybe.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: I know I am gonna sound like an idio*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> but Jwill may be a bust... just maybe.



Give me a break...control the frustration.

Baron Davis averaged 6 points and 4 assists during his entire rookie year. Was he a bust?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Fire Bill Cartwright*

right now please, this team may not win 10 games this season. Im going on vacation, call me when the Bulls win a game.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Why is Blount still in there? 2 rebounds?! Curry was way more effective. 

And maybe 15 points in the quarter is a sign you are sitting the #1 and #2 scorer a little too long.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Down by 14... sigh, maybe I should take some time off from the Bulls. Their games are depressing to watch, even when it's not on tv.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

I love Hoiberg's effort, but if he can't make a wide open 15 footer, he doesn't belong in the league.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*so far 34 points for the cavs in the 2nd qtr*

....the bulls only have 45 points all game!! lol man, could you hear the CLANG from hoibergs shot only about 6 feet from the basket??? hahaha....this is beyond belief.....60-45 at the half...what a team, eh?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

You know the season is a wash when your getting killed by the Cavs!!!? What's next? Getting demolished by the NUGGETS!!!????

My Wife and Kids time... don't need to waste my time watching a worthless game.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: I know I am gonna sound like an idio*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First off Baron Davis was a project from the start, everyone knew he was raw. Jwill was supposed to be a top 10 NBA point gaurd (yeah right!) as of draft day. I understand you like most of the mass belive that every player out of Duke is a great player ( but guess what that system does very little to prepare players for the NBA in fact it hinders them look at the record folks).


The Bulls are about to let the Cavs score 60 points in a half this is better than the Kings of the Comedy.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Its NOT the player man.....*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> Before the Bulls picked Mason, I was praying that they would pick Boozer...
> 
> Mason may turn out to be a good player, but it would be nice to have Boozer.
> ...


we have been over this before....the players that leave the bulls eventually start playing better...while they are here, they SUCK! IF we had picked Boozer and we were playing against jay williams, he would be doing a wagner on us!!! lol....this shooting woe the Bulls are in has BEEN HERE FOR FOUR YEARS....just different names on the jerseys.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*We are shooting 38%*

they are shooting 47% when does it ever end?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Ahhhh come on Bulls fans....*

Lets be more supportive of these guys...they're trying their hearts out! lol....*NOT!!!*

60-45....hahaha...man, o' man....k..cartwright, you might as well apply for a job...elsewhere...floyd needs a good assistant at the high school where he works i hear! lol


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

it they dont come back in this one, Bullsnation is gonna hit the panic button. Once losing sets in it takes a long time to shake it off, just look at the Cubs. Well they havent really shaken it off have they?


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I know I am gonna sound like an idio*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your post is absurd on so many levels, I don't even know where to begin.

Baron Davis was not a project. He was one of the most explosive players in college basketball, he just didn't get the pub Jay did. If you want to look at a point guard that was drafted as a project, see Keyon Dooling.

Does somebody smell a Duke hater?? You revealed yourself...still living on the failure of Laettner, Hurley (because of the accident), and Ferry. Do the names Grant Hill and Elton Brand ring a bell?? Battier is solid, and Maggette is getting better and better. How do you know the system does little to prepare players for the NBA? 

Jay WOULD be a top 10 point guard if the Bulls had a coach who didn't have his head up his butt. Williams has to look at Wagner's freedom in Cleveland and drool. If Williams was allowed to play freely (without the handcuffs that are Jalen Rose, the triangle, and never playing with a single player that can knock down the outside shot with any consistency) he would be an entirely different player.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

So what's the excuse this time? The GOD of BASKETBALL is plotting against us by giving the Cavs Ricky Davis back? We have a back to back game? What now?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Yeah, Bakers' gonna dust their butts...*



> Originally posted by <b>Killuminati</b>!
> it they dont come back in this one, Bullsnation is gonna hit the panic button. Once losing sets in it takes a long time to shake it off, just look at the Cubs. Well they havent really shaken it off have they?


just like cartwrights gonna have the Bulls doing cartwheels over winning so many games.....:mob:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So far this game, Boozer has 1 less point than:

Hassell, Chandler, JWill, ERob, Blount, Crawford, and Hoiberg


<FONT SIZE=+4>COMBINED</FONT>


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I know I am gonna sound like an idio*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Jay WOULD be a top 10 point guard if the Bulls had a coach who didn't have his head up his butt. Williams has to look at Wagner's freedom in Cleveland and drool. If Williams was allowed to play freely (without the handcuffs that are Jalen Rose, the triangle, and never playing with a single player that can knock down the outside shot with any consistency) he would be an entirely different player.


The truth speaks.....


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*The current system is not*

helpful but 2-5 shooting and the under 40% are at 40% shooting he has been it is his own doing, getting blocker by Dajuan Wagner and numeorus others thats not coaching, Getting fried by Steve Nash and Gilbert Arenas thats not coaching I could go on, but I have said the same thing numeorus times, you know I was admant against getting Jwill last year but when draft time approached I was ecstatic but his shooting has been very disappointing, defense also.


When Duke gets at least 2 MCD all-Americans every year since 1990 and only produces 2 very good NBA players then those are not good results. Look at UNC if you want to see good results or look at UMD he does a lot more considering the lack of talent they get.


Davis was an explosive player but he was not ready for the NBA game and that was the rap on him, talent but not ready to be a starting NBA point gaurd its not like Charlotte had an all-star pg back then.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*yeah, but those bulls you mentioned...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> So far this game, Boozer has 1 less point than:
> 
> Hassell, Chandler, JWill, ERob, Blount, Crawford, and Hoiberg
> ...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Bama*

How long till you become a BB Vet and how do you become a Mod?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Curry has*

7 points and 4 rebounds.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: The current system is not*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> helpful but 2-5 shooting and the under 40% are at 40% shooting he has been it is his own doing, getting blocker by Dajuan Wagner and numeorus others thats not coaching, Getting fried by Steve Nash and Gilbert Arenas thats not coaching I could go on, but I have said the same thing numeorus times, you know I was admant against getting Jwill last year but when draft time approached I was ecstatic but his shooting has been very disappointing, defense also.
> 
> 
> ...


But Jay cannot play through his mistakes. He has absolutely no confidence now. Wagner can do anything, and he knows that his coach is never going to yank him. Not only does Williams have to worry about getting pulled after every mistake, he also has to worry about Jalen yelling at him and not passing him the ball for the rest of the game. 

If they would just take the leash off of him, he could be lighting it up tonight. Wagner is not a very good defender (despite the block earlier) and he could really do some damage if they would just let him. Also, refusing to let him play with Crawford hurts Williams too. When he plays with Jalen, Jalen never passes it to him, and when Hassell's in there, Jay can get him wide open shots, but he can never knock one down, and the player defending him can help on others.

It's a little early to call anybody a bust. Just wait...just wait....I promise you, I know what this guy is capable of.

And playing at Duke has NOTHING to do with his poor play lately. Sure, Duke gets a lot of All-Americans, but, until lately, they are not the guys with the most pro-potential. Laettner was weak and unathletic. Trajan Langdon was way too unathletic to excel in the NBA. Avery left way too early, and was a bit too unathletic. Battier is going to be solid, but nobody ever said he had the athletic ability or potential to be a star. And Boozer is doing pretty well, despite everyone saying he was too small and unathletic. 

Just keep hating.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Leave these guys in the rest of the game.

Please, BC.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Talk about NO RESPECT?*

Dajuan Wagner goes to the baseline, gets inbetween chandler and hassell under the basket, jumps up leaving the floor, comes down with the ball never leaving his hands, then jumps up again and puts in the lay up...thats traveling I believe.... I don't think either one of the Bulls players blocked it either.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

JWill, 2-3 4 pts
Rose 2-3 5 pts
Bulls 9 pts

(JWill just needs to shoot more, IMO)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I have no reason to hate on Duke*

they will be exposed for the fraud they are when Maryland and Gtech run all over them in ACC play that is unless they decide to bring the three guys in black and white


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

career high for boozer four minutes into the 3rd qtr.

who said the duke system doesn't prepare you for the nba?

we are still in the nba, right?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Great effort guys. Cut the lead to 7.

NO SUBSTITUTIONS!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Cartwright*

must have had a good halftime speech, they are playing well too bad they will still lose.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: I have no reason to hate on Duke*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> they will be exposed for the fraud they are when Maryland and Gtech run all over them in ACC play that is unless they decide to bring the three guys in black and white




LOL...I'm not too worried about that.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 10-13 FG shooting this quarter, on pace for a 40+ quarter.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*What lack of confidence*

Cartwright has more faith in JWill than maybe anybody on the team he hardly ever gets oulled no matter how bad he is playing.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*76-68...Bulls were trying to come back..*

Cavs ball with the lead and 5:04 left in the 3rd...lets see who cartwright puts in after the time out....?


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*Re: Re: I have no reason to hate on Duke*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You should be especillay when JJ Reddick is the best player on the team. Personally i thought Ewing was but JJ is surprising me I saw him in play in high school, not very athletic I prefer Maryland's frosh Chris McCray who is slightly less shooter than Reddick but is more athletic.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*thats what it would take to win this one!*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bulls 10-13 FG shooting this quarter, on pace for a 40+ quarter.


24 points right now....they were 17-7 before that clear path foul...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

This was a great timeout call by Cartwright.

NO SUBSTITUTIONS, PLEASE! ;-)


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I have no reason to hate on Duke*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> You should be especillay when JJ Reddick is the best player on the team. Personally i thought Ewing was but JJ is surprising me I saw him in play in high school, not very athletic I prefer Maryland's frosh Chris McCray who is slightly less shooter than Reddick but is more athletic.



LOL....

This is off topic, so I this is my only post on this.

How can you say you prefer McCray over him?? How many times has McCray scored 20 this year? Slightly less of a shooter? I doubt it.

Anyway, Duhon is the best player. He is the best point guard in the nation at running the offense and keeping everyone under control. He's averaging 10 assists a game with an assist to turnover ratio of 3 to 1, and he's one of the best perimeter defenders in the nation.

Trust me, Maryland does not scare me at all. 

That is all on this subject.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q3
Bulls 26
Cleveland 19

Chandler 3-4, 7pts
Rose 3-6, 10 pts
JWill 2-4, 4 pts
Hassell 1-1 (3PT) 3pts

Blount in for Marshall (NO!!!!!!)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Blount pounding the defensive glass.

Bulls meanwhile take turns throwing up bricks (except rose)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Curry in for Chandler

Bulls down 10/8


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls score 76 thru 3 qtrs.....*

but give up 87....only three words describe giving up 87 points to the cavaliers...pathetic, pathetic and pathetic.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*give me a break...*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Blount pounding the defensive glass.
> 
> Bulls meanwhile take turns throwing up bricks (except rose)


nothin like being fair.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

*Re: Bulls score 76 thru 3 qtrs.....*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> but give up 87....only three words describe giving up 87 points to the cavaliers...pathetic, pathetic and pathetic.


and people think offense is our most pressing problem :laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Cleveland 44 rebounds bulls 28.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q3

Rose 5-9 (including the last second shot) for 15 points.

Wouldn't it be nice to have 4x 15 point quarters? ;-)

PUT THE STARTERS IN


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hoiberg belongs in street clothes so Cartwright won't be tempted to use him.

Blount + Hoiberg is recipe for disaster.


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

I'm thinking Jay getting posterized by Smush isn't gonna make the next 'Larger than Life' campaign...


----------



## Peter Vescey (Oct 23, 2002)

OK gang, we got the rally crew (hoiberg/blount) in so get prepared for a sterling comeback...


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Peter Vescey</b>!
> I'm thinking Jay getting posterized by Smush isn't gonna make the next 'Larger than Life' campaign...


lmao, now thats a classic


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

We are the worst team in the league. "Mark my words..." LMAO!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls take 2 shots in the first 4 minutes of Q4

TWO shots.


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

SEND IN THE CLOWNS


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

I can't watch this crap anymore!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Puttin' the pressure on.

Down 7, 3:14 left.

Bulls were down by 18 about 3 minutes ago.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

1:54, 4 point game

1:43 6 point game


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

This reminds me of the raptors game. We were down big in the 4th and came back to force OT.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls need a stop, badly here.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

What a horrible loss. One of the worst in the last 5 years. This season is the most disappointing ever!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting that JWill sat all of Q4...


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*I am so tired of this team*

You know what we need? A defensive big, a defensive SF, a shooter, and a veteren PG. Tell me we can get that for our spare parts. 

We are getting destroyed on the glass. Tim Floyd teams may not have been pretty, but they were scrappy. This team is ugly and lazy.


----------



## Louie (Jun 13, 2002)

Rose and Chandler are the only guys on this team who have shown any heart at all this year. What a disgusting loss.


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

:sigh: 

I mean, what can you say? This is just horrible. I really doubt this team right now. I don't see us winning more than 25 games. We are just awful.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Louie</b>!
> Rose and Chandler are the only guys on this team who have shown any heart at all this year. What a disgusting loss.


Rose 38 pts, 7 rebounds, 5 assists

Chandler played with pain, 19 minutes, 9 pts, 3 reb, 2 ast

Marshall 9-10 FG, 8 reb, 2 ast, 20 pts

Blount, of all guys, 5 pts, 9 boards, 2 assists, 4 steals


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Lebron here we come!


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

*Losing sucks.*

But I _might_ be able to handle a bit better if we were showing anything. 

Give me a team that plays hard and tough every night and at least makes the opponents earn their victories.

Give me a team who plays unselfishly.

Give me a team with some players who make the games fun to watch.

Give me a team with a young player who is really showing progress and coming into his own, a player who gives hope for the future. 

The Bulls fit none of these wishes and the fact that I continue to follow them really makes me wonder about my mental health. 

I will cease to pay attention to follow the games till the begin to show at least as much dedication to and caring for their jobs as we show to our hobby.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

This team has to make a lot of changes ... Their system is not working... We got the players to compete... and what's wrong? this is not the players fault... DAMn I'm frustrated.....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*"We" are the worst team???*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> We are the worst team in the league. "Mark my words..." LMAO!



last time i checked, our uniforms were not gold and purple....hahaha


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: "We" are the worst team???*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> last time i checked, our uniforms were not gold and blue....lol


I don't get it.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I wonder if...*



> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> This team has to make a lot of changes ... Their system is not working... We got the players to compete... and what's wrong? this is not the players fault... DAMn I'm frustrated.....


reinsdork even watches sports? lol


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*U don't?*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't get it.


what color clothes are the people wearing in your avatar and in your sig? whats up with that?


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: U don't?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> 
> 
> what color clothes are the people wearing in your avatar and in your sig? whats up with that?


Oh, purple and gold.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RSP83</b>!
> This team has to make a lot of changes ... Their system is not working... We got the players to compete... and what's wrong? this is not the players fault... DAMn I'm frustrated.....


You're right, there needs to be sweeping changes from the top on down. I feel I've been patient enough with Krause and BC, but somewhere along the way Bill has lost this team. They are going out and getting destroyed on a nightly basis, not even competing. The players have to be accountable too. I don't see to many guys busting their butts on defense or going for loose balls. We have a bunch of soft players. We give up way too many easy, uncontested looks. Where is the pride at? I can't watch this crap anymore. Thank God for college basketball.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I think I know..*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, purple and gold.



it used to be the kings avatar, didn't it? ROFLMAO!!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> I can't watch this crap anymore. Thank God for college basketball.


nah, I think I will watch "Joe Somebody"....in contast to the Bulls, a real fighter!!! lol


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: U don't?*



> Originally posted by <b>KC</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh, purple and gold.


Now, the Mavs!


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*You see I stopped*

posting, i fell asleep at about the end of the third, I'm getting really tired of the Bulls, we can't shoot, rebound, pass well, or play d, but we do know hoe to lose in fact we have become proffecient at it, Maybe there is something to the Indiana way of rebuilding? Remaining competitive while developing good young players, because it seems like our guys have become all too comfortable with losing. 



When BC was hired all I could do was laugh but I decided to give him the benefit of a doubt. But almost a year later what I knew to be true is proving itself. BC cannot coach, he is a terrible X and O's coach and to top it off we have no one on the staff who is, instead of jerry hiring a real NBA coach, (I don't care if he is a retred), like Carlisimo, or the old Cleveland guy who I can't seem to remember, or a Mike Dunleavy he hired his own liitle pet to run this blasted triangle offense, that stunts the growth of our players. Everyone knows you cannot teach the triangle to a team that has had this little time together, the Bulls have what 5 players returning from last year ( i dont count jc or erob they were hurt most of the year) and we still run this offense. If I was on the Bulls, I would be like screw this crap and run some more basic stuff i.e pick and rolls, screens, backdoor traps, some isolation, and if everybody did it, BC cant bench the whole team. 





I have taken a non-chalant attitude toward the Bulls, I have other rooting interests, that deserve my time. For goodness sake, My Cowboys are terrible but you know what they play hard every game, anmd even though Dave Campo looks like a wet poodle he does what BC can't do and that is motivate the players.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

I missed the game, I was at work, can antone tell me why Crawford played only 6 minutes? He had been playing well in recent games. What, did he have a bad couple of minutes and BC decided to sit him for the entire game??? I'm confused, who backed up Jay, if he sat the whole 4th Quarter??? What is BC doing??


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Hassell and Hoiberg backed up JWill got the backup minutes when JWill and Craw weren't playing.

Crawford didn't particularly play well tonight, as the Cavs ran up a big lead while he was in the game.

Hassell and Hoiberg did pretty well, actually. The Bulls pulled to within 4 points with 2 minutes left with Hoiberg and Blount in the game.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Thanx Dabullz, but I still feel its pretty hard to put yourself on the bench for the rest fo the game by playing bad for a 6 minute stretch, he should have gotten some pt in the 2nd half, even if its just a few minutes. Bc does this all the time, when a player does something wrong there done for the game, and can just start studying tape for the next game (except for the evterans, and Jwill)


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*DaBullz don't say it like it was*

Crawford's fault when you are given crap to work with what else can youd do? A lineup of Crawford, Hoiberg, Erob, Curry, and Blount is not gonna scare anyone in fact it is more evidence to BC's coaching inadequecies, that lineup should never be on the floor, it was when he put Hoiber in and took out Hassell that Wagner began to promptly light the Bulls up and put the game out of hand. Crawford played ok until Bill put in White GUY who supposedly has jump shot but yet goes 0-6 in the game aka Freddy Hoiberg, cut his sorry behind, I am so sick of seeing him in the game.



I will say it agian a lineup of Rose, Jwill, JC, Marshall, TC/EC is very scary do you see all the speed on that team. But no BC is just to stupid or ignorant to know this.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Crawscrew</b>!
> Thanx Dabullz, but I still feel its pretty hard to put yourself on the bench for the rest fo the game by playing bad for a 6 minute stretch, he should have gotten some pt in the 2nd half, even if its just a few minutes. Bc does this all the time, when a player does something wrong there done for the game, and can just start studying tape for the next game (except for the evterans, and Jwill)


There's so many players and not enough minutes to keep them all happy every game. If they play ERob a lot of minutes, then Curry, Chandler, and Baxter suffer. 

At least Crawford isn't getting the Fizer treatment - now there's a guy who actually scored double figures and 7 rebounds in 26 minutes a game last year - better than everyone on this team has done, besides Rose and Marshall...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: DaBullz don't say it like it was*



> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Crawford's fault when you are given crap to work with what else can youd do? A lineup of Crawford, Hoiberg, Erob, Curry, and Blount is not gonna scare anyone in fact it is more evidence to BC's coaching inadequecies, that lineup should never be on the floor, it was when he put Hoiber in and took out Hassell that Wagner began to promptly light the Bulls up and put the game out of hand. Crawford played ok until Bill put in White GUY who supposedly has jump shot but yet goes 0-6 in the game aka Freddy Hoiberg, cut his sorry behind, I am so sick of seeing him in the game.


JCraw 6 minutes, 1-5 shooting, 0-1 3pt, 1 reb, THREE PF, 1ast, 1TO

With the lineup that was in the game, they should have gone to Curry every time.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*That lineup*

should not even be on the floor period.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I missed the game...seems like a good thing.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: I know I am gonna sound like an idio*



> Originally posted by <b>The Truth</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean, Keyon Dooling was just as explosive coming out, explain?


----------

